# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Erasmus MC (Sophia)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Erasmus MC (Sophia) 
Dr. Molewaterplein 60
Rotterdam 

Bezoek de website van Erasmus MC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Erasmus MC.*

----------

